# Burke #4 For Sale Near Austin



## vocatexas (Jul 6, 2020)

Not mine, just thought somebody east of me might be interested:









						Burke #4 Milling Machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Selling Burke No. 4 Milling Machine. Milling Machine is in awesome condition. Comes with a vise,...



					austin.craigslist.org


----------

